# NYT: Milan verso l'esclusione dall'Europa



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2018)

Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicante, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.

"Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"

Il New York Times cita fonti anonime, che devono rimanere tali in quanto il procedimento è ancora in corso.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2018)

Che danno...che beffa.


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
> Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicate, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.
> 
> "Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"
> ...



Ma il NYT come mai è così sul pezzo con noi? Mi sembra molto strano indipendentemente se quello che scrive sia vero o no.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
> Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicate, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.
> 
> "Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"
> ...



È ovvio


Ci vediamo a Losanna


----------



## Garrincha (1 Giugno 2018)

L'importante è che non abbia saltato un pagamento


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2018)

Il prossimo anno si taglia skysport.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
> Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicante, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.
> 
> "Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"
> ...



"Hanno raccomandato" , veramente non riesco a capire su che basi.

Poca trasparenza? cioè, mi state veramente dicendo che su 100 squadre che partecipano all' Europa League non c'è almeno il 50% di proprietà invischiate in qualcosa?

Boh, o c'è qualcosa che noi NON SAPPIAMO, oppure è accanimento, e non lo dico per difendere il Milan, lo direi anche della Juve o dell' Inter.


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "Hanno raccomandato" , veramente non riesco a capire su che basi.
> 
> Poca trasparenza? cioè, mi state veramente dicendo che su 100 squadre che partecipano all' Europa League non c'è almeno il 50% di proprietà invischiate in qualcosa?
> 
> Boh, o c'è qualcosa che noi NON SAPPIAMO, oppure è accanimento, e non lo dico per difendere il Milan, lo direi anche della Juve o dell' Inter.



E' appunto questo il problema nessuno sa niente di questo proprietario e dei suoi intrallazzi. Non so quante altre squadre in Europa sono nella stessa nostra situazione immagino nessuna.


----------



## nybreath (1 Giugno 2018)

Dopo il no al SA era quasi scontata un esclusione, non è granchè sorprendente, 80% almeno di essere esclusi.


----------



## Goro (1 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non abbia saltato un pagamento



Del Milan usato dal cinese come una lavatrice qualunque invece non importa a nessuno


----------



## ibracadabra9 (1 Giugno 2018)

Hanno giust'appunto cambiato i criteri qualche giorno fa per poterci punire.

una roba mai vista


----------



## Giangy (1 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
> Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicante, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.
> 
> "Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"
> ...



Niente... è scontato oramai, altra stagione buttata


----------



## mabadi (1 Giugno 2018)

Io ho preparato la disdetta a SKY.... l'UEFA da me non prenderà un euro


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Giugno 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È ovvio
> 
> 
> Ci vediamo a Losanna



.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2018)

Molto bene, sentenza già scritta prima ancora di entrare in camera di consiglio = sentenza mediatica = danno di immagine. 

Ci rivediamo al Tas e in tutte le sedi opportune.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> E' appunto questo il problema nessuno sa niente di questo proprietario e dei suoi intrallazzi. Non so quante altre squadre in Europa sono nella stessa nostra situazione immagino nessuna.



Se, mi piacerebbe vedere gli "intrallazzi" delle decine di squadre dell' est che partecipano alle competizioni Uefa


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se, mi piacerebbe vedere gli "intrallazzi" delle decine di squadre dell' est che partecipano alle competizioni Uefa



Sono solo supposizioni, la nostra situazione assurda è una certezza.


----------



## James Watson (1 Giugno 2018)

In effetti c'è qualcosa che non torna, direi che probabilmente c'è qualcosa che noi comuni mortali non conosciamo.
Altrimenti non si spiegherebbero molte cose.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Giugno 2018)

Si sapeva, non è nulla di tecnico, ma puramente politico


----------



## vannu994 (1 Giugno 2018)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Io ho preparato la disdetta a SKY.... l'UEFA da me non prenderà un euro


Basta che cancelli l'abbonamento a sport e tieni Calcio e la Uefa non la vedi.


----------



## Gunnar67 (1 Giugno 2018)

Superlavatrice! Che tristezza...


----------



## mabadi (1 Giugno 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Basta che cancelli l'abbonamento a sport e tieni Calcio e la Uefa non la vedi.



Sì certo è soggettivo, io su sky vedo solo le partite il resto non lo seguo più visto gli abbonamenti a Netfix, Amazon, Infinity ecc.
Credo/spero che la Serie A la diano a meno su altre emittenti.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Del Milan usato dal cinese come una lavatrice qualunque invece non importa a nessuno



A questa mattina il cinese ha messo 750 milioni più 250 per il mercato. Ha sempre pagato gli aumenti di capitale all ultimo secondo. I fatti sono questi. Se acquisto una macchina con la findomestic, la macchina è mia sino a quando pago tutte le rate. I fatti a oggi sono questi. 

Advisor, internazionai, Figc, guardia di finanza, organi di controllo di ogni genere non hanno trovato nulla..... Mentre la UEFA sembra avere la verità sul presidente cinese.
Evidentemente hanno agganci con servizi segreti internazionali.... Oppure tutti quelli, di cui sopra, sono in malafede per non aver scoperto il giro dei soldi che ci sta dietro a Yong Hong li..... Anche perché Come dice qualcuno... I soldi lasciano SEMPRE una traccia. Basta seguirla o aver voglia di seguirla


----------



## Pampu7 (1 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo sia davvero così, il fallimento sarebbe la nostra salvezza


----------



## Kaketto (1 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> A questa mattina il cinese ha messo 750 milioni più 250 per il mercato. Ha sempre pagato gli aumenti di capitale all ultimo secondo. I fatti sono questi. Se acquisto una macchina con la findomestic, la macchina è mia sino a quando pago tutte le rate. I fatti a oggi sono questi.
> 
> Advisor, internazionai, Figc, guardia di finanza, organi di controllo di ogni genere non hanno trovato nulla..... Mentre la UEFA sembra avere la verità sul presidente cinese.
> Evidentemente hanno agganci con servizi segreti internazionali.... Oppure tutti quelli, di cui sopra, sono in malafede per non aver scoperto il giro dei soldi che ci sta dietro a Yong Hong li..... Anche perché Come dice qualcuno... I soldi lasciano SEMPRE una traccia. Basta seguirla o aver voglia di seguirla



Possiamo scervellarci fino all'esaurimento. Ma non sappiamo cosa c'e' sotto. Sono curioso delle motivazioni ufficiali che dara' l'uefa in caso di esclusione. Perche penso che oltre il conto economico del club non si possa andare, anche leggendo le regole nuove. Il problema e' il milan o il proprietario? Se e' il milan vuol dire che i conti non sono cosi a posto come fassone ci dice. Se e' il proprietario si va oltre il regolamento del fpf.
Poi non sono cosi sicuro che si vada a losanna. Forse in societa gia si sa tutti. Ci sono magagne pesanti dietro. C'entra elliot che spinge per avere il comando? Il milan e' diventato un veicolo per far rientrare e capitali ( guardate quanti soldi, un cinese prestanone che non ha NIENTE, ha immesso). Una volta rientrati addio milan? Chissa


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2018)

Kaketto ha scritto:


> Possiamo scervellarci fino all'esaurimento. Ma non sappiamo cosa c'e' sotto. Sono curioso delle motivazioni ufficiali che dara' l'uefa in caso di esclusione. Perche penso che oltre il conto economico del club non si possa andare, anche leggendo le regole nuove. Il problema e' il milan o il proprietario? Se e' il milan vuol dire che i conti non sono cosi a posto come fassone ci dice. Se e' il proprietario si va oltre il regolamento del fpf.
> Poi non sono cosi sicuro che si vada a losanna. Forse in societa gia si sa tutti. Ci sono magagne pesanti dietro. C'entra elliot che spinge per avere il comando? Il milan e' diventato un veicolo per far rientrare e capitali ( guardate quanti soldi, un cinese prestanone che non ha NIENTE, ha immesso). Una volta rientrati addio milan? Chissa



Quello che mi fa rabbia, che onestamente non sopporto è che EVENTUALMENTE, sia la uefa e non gli organi preposti a far saltare il banco del cinese, del suo prestanome o di chi diavolo ci sta dietro e della sua stramaledetta lavatrice.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Giugno 2018)

Se il Milan viene utilizzato per riciclare denaro e la Uefa ha le prove lo deve dire.
Se sono solo sospetti non ha il diritto di escluderci e spero che il Tas ci dia ragione.
Parlino chiaro.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Se il Milan viene utilizzato per riciclare denaro e la Uefa ha le prove lo deve dire.
> Se sono solo sospetti non ha il diritto di escluderci e spero che il Tas ci dia ragione.
> Parlino chiaro.



. Vogliamo chiarezza e assoluta certezza.


----------



## Mic (1 Giugno 2018)

Mi viene da piangere.
Oltretutto, se la squalifica dovesse essere per più anni, noi praticamente saremmo la squadra fantasma del campionato?!


----------



## Kaketto (1 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere.
> Oltretutto, se la squalifica dovesse essere per più anni, noi praticamente saremmo la squadra fantasma del campionato?!



Io attendo i fatti. Non e' detto che quello che sta succedendo sia un male. Non mi stupisco se a giorni il milan passi ad elliot. Sarri ancora e a spasso. Giuntoli e' in attesa imho. E si legge di incontri scaroni maldini. Maldini stesso oggi ha aperto un canale su weibo. Piattaforma famosa cinese. Andate a vedere il video. Si presente come se facesse parte gia della societa....anche il silenzio della societa' ha un significato. Attendiamo un attimo..


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono solo supposizioni, la nostra situazione assurda è una certezza.



Certezza? mi sono perso qualche passaggio allora.


----------



## luis4 (1 Giugno 2018)

se succede è un disastro, mister li deve andarsene.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Giugno 2018)

Sì ma la Uefa deve mostrare le prove.
Se ce le ha allora ha ragione, se ha solo sospetti no, in quest'ultimo caso dovrebbe monitorarci con attenzione ma non dare punizioni politiche.
Si irritano se uno ricorre al Tas? Cavoli loro.


----------



## Garrincha (1 Giugno 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Mi viene da piangere.
> Oltretutto, se la squalifica dovesse essere per più anni, noi praticamente saremmo la squadra fantasma del campionato?!



Che saranno più anni ci metto la mano sul fuoco, azzardo anche un tre


----------



## mil77 (1 Giugno 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Che saranno più anni ci metto la mano sul fuoco, azzardo anche un tre



impossibile. loro hanno scritto nel comunicato ufficiale che il problema è il debito che scade a ottobre e non c'è rifinanziamento. al max un anno fuori dalle coppe dopodiché la situazione sarà chiara


----------



## uolfetto (1 Giugno 2018)

la scoperta dell'acqua calda del nyt. che siamo già fuori dalla coppa l'anno prossimo lo sappiamo tutti dal giorno in cui ci hanno bocciato il settlement. inutile prenderci in giro tra noi.


----------



## hiei87 (1 Giugno 2018)

L'esclusione per un anno sarebbe il male minore. Un esclusione di due anni o più equivarrebbe ad una retrocessione in serie B. Lascerebbe soltanto le macerie.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il New York Times riporta che la UEFA avrebbe già deciso di escludere il Milan dall'Europa.
> Secondo il giornale gli analisti avrebbero già consigliato l'esclusione dalle coppe alla camera giudicante, che dovrà prendere l'ultima decisione.
> 
> "Gli analisti dell'Uefa che stanno visionando tutta la documentazione relativa al Milan hanno raccomandato l'esclusione del club italiano dalle competizioni continentali"
> ...



Adesso stiamo a sentire anche gli americani che scrivono di calcio?


----------



## kipstar (1 Giugno 2018)

a prescindere dal giusto o sbagliato. che ognuno può avere la sua idea
guardiamo le conseguenze. che sono concrete.
- danno d'immagine
- giocatori che incominciano a vedere meno bene il progetto (eufemismo)
- meno introiti

solo una cosa è positiva : giocheremo di meno e quindi più concentrati nel campionato 

ma ammettiamo il fatto che magari arriviamo nelle prime 4.....ci faranno giocare la CL ? io ne dubito......infatti la paura che ho io è una squalifica pluriennale. e allora in quel caso il progetto sarebbe morto e sepolto....


----------



## Heaven (1 Giugno 2018)

Siamo morti


----------



## Goro (1 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a prescindere dal giusto o sbagliato. che ognuno può avere la sua idea
> guardiamo le conseguenze. che sono concrete.
> - danno d'immagine
> - giocatori che incominciano a vedere meno bene il progetto (eufemismo)
> ...



Messa così potrebbero squalificare più anni proprio per essere sicuri che Lì e Fassone rinuncino al progetto con gli introiti Champions definitivamente, se non volessero più sentire parlare di loro a spese del Milan


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2018)

C'è comunque il Tas che è un organo indipendente e non riceve raccomandazioni. Detto questo, se di riffa o di raffa riusciamo a partecipare, poi ce la dobbiamo portare a casa questa coppetta da 4 soldi


----------



## Albijol (1 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> a prescindere dal giusto o sbagliato. che ognuno può avere la sua idea
> guardiamo le conseguenze. che sono concrete.
> - danno d'immagine
> - giocatori che incominciano a vedere meno bene il progetto (eufemismo)
> - meno introiti



I meno introiti si risolvono facendo una rosa più corta, per il resto ti do ragione al cento x cento. Il danno d'immagine è incalcolabile


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Giugno 2018)

Ormai è scontato che non faremo le coppe. Inutile anche dolersi ancora.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (1 Giugno 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> I meno introiti si risolvono facendo una rosa più corta, per il resto ti do ragione al cento x cento. Il danno d'immagine è incalcolabile



Danni di immagine? e i danni sportivi? ..non far le coppe per 3-4 anni vuol dire che
tutti i giocatori forti se ne andranno altrove, chiaro che di forte non arriverà nessuno senza
coppe, rimarranno giusto calciatori a fine carriera e mediocri alla strinic,zaza e badej per
fare campionati ai livelli del Bologna,Chievo,Sassuolo,ecc.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Giugno 2018)

Certo che il nostro cinese non si fa mancare nulla:É su tutti i giornali quasi come Silvio.
Vuoi vedere che getta la spugna e finisce al senato con denti gialli?


----------

